# Moultrie...what a shame



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I am on my second I40 that has had the display go out. Academy replaced the first one free. I went out to the lease this weekend and the new I40 less than a year old has a wiped out display. It is really a shame these guys can't get it right. At this point I am not even taking it back, I don't want another one. When working the camera is awesome, great pics, great battery life etc. But being 2.5 hours from the lease and having an unreliable camera is unacceptable. Based on a thread a few weeks ago I will be trying the Bushnell now.


----------



## Purefishn (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info, just bought an EZ Fill feeder a week ago from Moultrie, had great reviews. Hope I don't have any problems.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I have no knowledge of their feeders but you will probably be fine, the problem is with their game cams, they have an awesome product but can't seem to figure out the LCD, sad thing is how old is LCD technology now? It is a very widespread problem. I am not sure if it is a moisture issue or what.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I have five and had all screens go out at different times, figured out to lift open and put six strips of black electrical tape on inside cover that protects the lcd screen, you will not be able to look through door but your camera will be able to look at when open, I think the direct sunlight is what messes them up, hope this helps.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Thats funny you posted this. I'm on my way back from my lease now and I checked my cameras and a moultrie I40 I bought 3 months ago had the same problem.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

You think academy will take it back without a box.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Same thing happened to me.....


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Me to! But the D-40's I have are the best cams I ever owned, been out solid almost year round for 3 years and never miss a beat. The I-40 is flawed! No doubt it is defective. The D-40 is a great cam still.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Same thing just happened to my I40.


----------



## 04TXAg (Jun 26, 2009)

I quit using them as well. I bought a few trophy cams and love them. Put lithium batteries in them and they are still showing full charge after 2 1/2 months of use! Great cameras!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I -40 is/was the best cam for the money until the LCD screen fails. I have 3 of them with bad screens and I've tried to call customer service a few times and just get put on hold long enough to hang up each time. Great cam, bad LCD screen, terrible customer service.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

hammerdown said:


> You think academy will take it back without a box.


Yes. When they work they are great cameras, if Moultrie would correct these problems they would own the game cam market! I heard some talk on another forum that they have fixed the screen issue. I don't know if those cameras have hit the market yet.


----------



## bad bob (Oct 27, 2005)

*Moultrie*

I also put black tape on the display glass and have not had an LCD failure in a year +.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Birds peck the little round screen or opening in the front of my D40's. They quit flashing and wouldnt fix em. they are junk

Charlie


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

I've had to send mine back to Moultrie every year for the past 3-4 years for the same issue. They just send me a new one free of charge. 

All you need is to call them up, send them the unit with the description of the problem and return mailing address. They send you a brand new on in the box.

Last year, knowing i was going to have to send it in again this year, i saved my box. It's on the book shelf in my office.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Razor/Bob thanks for the tip, I will give it a try!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

For our cameras that are in bright sunlight we too use black electrical tape and haven't had a failure since we learned that trick. On the two that failed, both were out in bright sunlight and I was sent replacement cameras within a week of sending my bad ones back.

I've never had a problem with their customer service...guess I've been lucky.

TH


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

*Copied from a previous thread*

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Raven*  
_My 1-year warranty on my I-40 is up on July 23rd-- next Friday. Went up to check it today; sure enough, the second line of the display was illegible. (It has NOT been in direct sun)_
_So, I tried to call Moultrie Customer Service. First time, went through the motions, got a message that I was #7 in the queue & had a 63 minute wait. Tried this afternoon, was #11 with a 105 minute wait. (or similar numbers). 3rd try was equally disappointing. _
_Went to their web site to try communicating that way. Found a notice that they were so busy that there was a 3-5 day delay answering e-mails. _

_If Customer Service is important to you (especially in view of the display problems), you might want to look at something other than a Moultrie. _

_But maybe all their reps called in sick this week to take advantage of all those free diagnostic checks. or maybe not._

_We'll see when & how they answer my e-mail._

Got an answer back on Thursday (July 30, '10). Here is an excerpt: 
Don't worry about that just follow the directions below and send it in to us and we will take care of for you no problems and no charge.
We apologize that you have experienced a problem with your Moultrie product. It is covered under a one year warranty from the date it was purchased and during that time we ask that you get the product to us for testing; if the problem can be duplicated then from there we will repair/replace, renew the warranty for another year and pay the return shipping to get it back to you. Please see the following instructions on how to return your product:

Hopefully, the problem is resolved. I sent it to them priority mail today. Looking forward to seeing what happens next.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I use the d40 model and I'm coming up on season #3 with it. Not one problem. Might just be an i40 model issue. Not sure about the rest of you, but the deer on my lease could careless what kind of flash was being used.

I'd tell you to go get the d40, although they've now come out with the d50 this year, which simply means it is now a 5 megapixal camera compared to the 4 megapixal. Everything else is exactly the same.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> I use the d40 model and I'm coming up on season #3 with it. Not one problem. Might just be an i40 model issue. Not sure about the rest of you, but the deer on my lease could careless what kind of flash was being used.
> 
> I'd tell you to go get the d40, although they've now come out with the d50 this year, which simply means it is now a 5 megapixal camera compared to the 4 megapixal. Everything else is exactly the same.


I don't think your D cam will take over 7500 pics on one set of batteries. That is the main reason I bought the I series cam.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

After my first 2 I40's i went to Stealth Cam's, I'm on my second one of those now too.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't think your D cam will take over 7500 pics on one set of batteries. That is the main reason I bought the I series cam.


Um, yes it will. Solar panel chargers and a 12 volt battery are a thing of beauty.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> Um, yes it will. Solar panel chargers and a 12 volt battery are a thing of beauty.


You have paid for an infrared by the time you add the cost of a solar panel and a 12V battery. I can't use a solar panel at one of my blinds anyway... feeder is under a huge oak canopy... not enough sunlight can get through.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You have paid for an infrared by the time you add the cost of a solar panel and a 12V battery. I can't use a solar panel at one of my blinds anyway... feeder is under a huge oak canopy... not enough sunlight can get through.


Right you are, but I'm pretty sure I've at least broken even at a minimum given the issues with the I series cameras. I'd probably be on my 3rd or 4th one by now.

Its a good set up and again I've had no issues with the D series camera and outside of the flash, there really isn't much difference between the two. To each their own.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Has any one ever used a Wildgame Innovation camera for more than a year? I just bought one a Academy for $60. I'm going the cheap route this time since all the top of the line cameras only last a year too.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

WoodDuck Wizard said:


> Has any one ever used a Wildgame Innovation camera for more than a year? I just bought one a Academy for $60. I'm going the cheap route this time since all the top of the line cameras only last a year too.


One of the guys on our lease has been using one for about a year and a half. Still ticking as of last weekend.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> On the two that failed, both were out in bright sunlight and I was sent replacement cameras within a week of sending my bad ones back.
> 
> I've never had a problem with their customer service...guess I've been lucky.
> 
> TH


They do have great customer service but their product is ****. I went through six I40's from two different stores and different year models and they all failed within a month or two. Took them back to BPS and got the Cuddeback Captures and have not had a problem since, what was most aggravating was that when I contacted their customer service they would not even acknowledge there was a problem with the I40's.

Moultrie will never get another dime of my money on even a battery charger.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Moultrie is entry level cheap junk. I never understood why people think they are getting a "good deal" with cheap stuff. If you buy cheap you get cheap.


----------



## Mexhunter (Mar 14, 2009)

I have had the same prob. we have 11 of them on our ranch, I replace about 10 a year, just take them back to academy. they will take them the only prob is we paid like 199.00 for them and now they are 129.00 but they take them back, i called 
Moultriethey said that the cameras dont work when the temp gets over 100, well lady we dont live in canada. its always 100 here in texas.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*What Model do I have?*

The only info on my Moultrie is a sticker in the battery compartment.

It says: Model Number MFH-CDC
Serial No. GH60605727

I've had it over 5 years. I know it is not an IR camera.

I never have any real problesm with it. The battery seems to die quicker now than in the past. (three weeks versus 6 weeks in the past) I use a solar panel attached to the outside probes, but don't really think that part is working now.

Any body know what model this is? I've never had a problem with the LCD screen.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes the problem is sun exposure. The black electrical tape does correct the problem. Covering it is the only way to fix the problem. I just dont get it though. These cameras have been having this problem for years. I would understand if it was just a bad model that came out one year or a bad batch, but it has been at least 3 years and these cameras are still doing this. You would think they would have corrected this by now. I love these cameras they do great except for this stupid display. They still work when the display goes out but you cannot change the settings.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

So, lemme ask this, if I put tape on a camera that has a bad display will the display come back or is it shot?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's shot.

TH


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry its shot


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Thanks guys, guess I will take it back to Academy once more then tape the new one up and see how that goes, after that it is on to something new.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

RAYSOR said:


> I have five and had all screens go out at different times, figured out to lift open and put six strips of black electrical tape on inside cover that protects the lcd screen, you will not be able to look through door but your camera will be able to look at when open, I think the direct sunlight is what messes them up, hope this helps.


Hey, where on the inside do you put the six strips of electrical tape? I dont follow


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Two Questions (same story with me on the I40's, I have 2 with bad screens):

1) Has anyone ever tried taking them to a camera or computer store to get the LCD screen repaired? If so, how much did it run? 

2) The Academy I went in the other day didn't carry the I40's anymore, it was a newer version, what will they do on exchanging them in that situation?

Oh, and thanks for the info on the electric tape - I have 1 I40 out in the field now that is already starting to fade a little, so I'll be putting tape on it next time I go out to the lease!

Thanks!


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

No you just put the tape over the outside of the case. Just over the display. That way when you open it you can still read the screen. Its just to keep direct sun light off of them.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Yep...this problem has been around for a couple of years. I got tired of having Academy replace mine and will get new cameras eventually.


----------



## txbuck44 (Dec 5, 2006)

dont try to contact Moultrie customer service if you have a problem. they will never answer back. i gave up on all of thier products. I too had a problem with a camera a few years back..


----------



## txnitro (Jun 4, 2004)

here's a link for display replacement discussions.... hope all in need can benefit

http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156176


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

txnitro said:


> here's a link for display replacement discussions.... hope all in need can benefit
> 
> http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156176


Thanks for the link Nitro, interesting they say that the tape does not work. Why are those guys replacing LCD screens vs. returning the units? Seems like a hassle to me.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Update, I returned my failed I40 to Academy today in Lufkin, no questions asked and I picked up the D55IR, I put tape on the clear cover and I am hoping like heII that it works! If anyone is interested I will keep this thread up to date with any good/bad reports of the new cam with tape on it.

I have mentioned this before but I gotta give a kudos to Academy, they took this cam back with no questions asked and let me replace it. It was much easier and less time consuming than dealing with Moultrie and getting a new screen shipped to me that I would have to install. I don't know if Academy gets hosed on this deal or if they get to ship it back to Moultrie and get refunded or not, but because of the way that Academy handles the situation with this obviously defective product I will go there first for my outdoor needs!


----------



## MARKN (Feb 17, 2005)

but what was on the card?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I got 2 new LCD displays in the mail yesterday free. Easier to email them than call them.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I got 2 new LCD displays in the mail yesterday free. Easier to email them than call them.


But why deal with Moultrie and waiting for them to mail parts when Academy will replace the old unit with a brand new one for free on the spot?

Mark, I will show you the pics on Monday, nothing new but the 9 point may be a gonner this year.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> But why deal with Moultrie and waiting for them to mail parts when Academy will replace the old unit with a brand new one for free on the spot?
> 
> Mark, I will show you the pics on Monday, nothing new but the 9 point may be a gonner this year.


They were both out of warranty and I don't have the receipts or boxes anymore. Moultrie got back with me by email in 2 business days and I received the parts 5 days later. I love these cameras except for the LCD problems.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> They were both out of warranty and I don't have the receipts or boxes anymore. Moultrie got back with me by email in 2 business days and I received the parts 5 days later. I love these cameras except for the LCD problems.


Academy doesn't care, lol, that is why I was praising them so much, I walked in yesterday without a receipt and told the guy the screen quit working, he said no problem. Now, not having a receipt they can only issue you store credit, which was fine with me since I planned on buying another.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jul 15, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> They were both out of warranty and I don't have the receipts or boxes anymore. Moultrie got back with me by email in 2 business days and I received the parts 5 days later. I love these cameras except for the LCD problems.


I took this route as well. They send out free LCDs no matter what.

Takes less than 10 minutes to change it. Very easy.

For those of you calling Customer Service, read the "Contact Us" page on the Moultrie site. They have an entire paragraph on this very problem and a dedicated email address to deal with it. I emailed them on Monday morning, had a response on Tuesday morning and had my new LCD by Friday or Saturday.

Customer Service is great in my dealings with them on this issue the past 3 years.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Gander has their I40 70$ off this week (129$). I just sent my request to Mountrie. I just pulled off the photos from the lease and the quality is still the best and sometimes I can read the display so they definitely got the camera right, they just got the LCD screen wrong. Here is what their website says now....

"
If you are experiencing LCD display issues (blank or hard to read display) with your Game Spy camera model number I-40, I-40RT, CDC5.0 (I-50), I-60, M-40 or M-60, please e-mail us at [email protected]. *PLEASE NOTE:* This e-mail address is specifically designated for LCD display problems, for any other issues or questions please use the Contact Us form below. We are temporarily out of stock displays. We appreciate your patience and hope to have more displays soon.
*Please Note:* _We are currently experiencing an extremely high volume of e-mails. It may take 3-5 days to receive a response to your e-mail. We apologize for the inconvenience. Thank you for your patience and understanding."

We will see what they say or do!
_


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

huntr4life said:


> Gander has their I40 70$ off this week (129$). I just sent my request to Mountrie. I just pulled off the photos from the lease and the quality is still the best and sometimes I can read the display so they definitely got the camera right, they just got the LCD screen wrong.


Thanks for the heads-up, I wonder if this is last years model they are trying to clear out? It shows in their ad but not on their website. I am going to try and get one regardless, as stated in my above post I picked up the D55ir and now that I had to chance to research it turns out it sucks.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Moultrie takes a better picture than most of the game camera out there in my opinion but when it come down to reliablity your rolling the dice.
I always look at the construction of the camera and look at the seals around the door to see if it will leak later on. Some people buy purely on the asthetics of the camera so unless your trying to hide it from a person the animal is not going to care about the shape or color.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, I wonder if this is last years model they are trying to clear out? It shows in their ad but not on their website. I am going to try and get one regardless, as stated in my above post I picked up the D55ir and now that I had to chance to research it turns out it sucks.


Don't feel bad I did the exact same thing you did returned my I40 to Academy and picked up 2 of the D-55IR, so I may return them and try some of the Primos!! Its like none of these cameras are any good! The only I think that works well on a consitant basis is Reconx but its a lot of money!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone else had any luck with any other game cams?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Never tried any of the moultrie bameras specifically because of all the complaints, but I will say this when they get something right, they do get it right! Ive been running two of the cheapo plastic feeder units for a little over 4 years now with zero problems. They cost me less than 50 bucks a pop, been running two times a day for 8-10seconds each feed ever since, and here is the kicker, I only have had to change the betteries in each of them twice each year using the 6 dollar rayovacs each time time (6 volt) You also better wear safety glasses when getting close, they will sling corn in a 50 foot circle!

I dunno what to say about the cameras other than the only ones I have found to be reliable are the old 35mm jobs (still have my first two from when they were the shizzit, but who develops film these days anmore?>??? Lol!

Ive tried the expensive (leaf river/ cuddeback) to the cheapo (WGI, remington) and they all fail in one way or another after a year or so.

Gonna try the Bushnell cams this year and we'll see what happens.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Has any one else notice more blurred pictures on the I40's than with the old D40's. I think the I 40's seem to blurr more?


----------



## Crusher (Jul 22, 2009)

Same here I had four of them the screens went out but had a very pleasent experience with custemer service. I had the M-40's (discontinued) and they told me that if they sent me the screens that my warranty would run out after the initial year but if they put the new screens in themselfs that the warranty woulds start then for another year or option C was to send them in and they would send me new I-40's and thats what I did. But now I have no lease at this time.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I have one word for you - Cuddeback !


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

texas8point said:


> I have one word for you - Cuddeback !


Just as many complaints and probelms with Cuddeback's!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

TxDuSlayer said:


> Just as many complaints and probelms with Cuddeback's!


 Maybe I got lucky but I have two Cuddeback Captures on their third season without any problems.


----------

